# aisla



## josepeluco

Yo mire un video de un programa de charla, mas o menos, y el presentador le dijo "aisla" al publico mientras reia despues de un video chistoso. Me parece que esto significa "basta," y esto tiene sentido porque "aisla" muestra un sentimiento de cortar o aislar. Escribanme si tienen ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## SDLX Master

All I think of, which has nothing to do with the context you provide is that "aislar" is to isolate.


----------



## josepeluco

El programa se destaca, llamandose buenafuente (claro), y creo que se transmite desde Espana, porque se menciona el comentario del rey (como sabes) y se burla de Chavez, y el presentador dice "alli, asi pasan las cosas, no?" hablando de que Chavez tiene su propio programa de tele en Venezuela. 

Si esto les puede servir, escribanme. Gracias.  Lo sabe un espanol, alli en el foro?


----------



## franmadrid

Yo soy español y conozco el programa, pero no usamos "aisla" como "basta". Salvo que sea en catalán puesto que el presentador es de Cataluña no puedo ayudarte. La palabra "aisla" no está recogida en el DRAE y sólo procede de conjugar el verbo "aislar"


----------



## josepeluco

gracias por decirme que es catalan, quien sabe?


----------



## Numaios

"Aisla" *no* es catalán. En catalán seria "aïlla", y tampoco se usa como sinónimo de "basta". La verdad es que no sé a qué se podía referir.

Sólo era un apunte 

Así que no sé por qué el post ha sido movido aquí...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿Estás seguro de que el presentador dijo "aisla"? A mí también me suena muy raro.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Josepeluco, si nos pones el link del video donde sale la palabra igual te podemos ayudar, porque a mi tampoco se me ocurre nada.

(Podria ser 'ai las', però la veritat és que no m'imagino el Buenafuente dient això! )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> (Podria ser 'ai las', però la veritat és que no m'imagino el Buenafuente dient això! )


 
Bona pensada, L.!

Potser sí, així fent conya!


----------



## RIU

Jo també hi havia pensat però és que *ai las* per tallar al public no és que em quadri gaire... no se pas.


----------

